# Kate Middleton im weissen Bikini x4



## tommie3 (18 Nov. 2010)

Gut in Form die Frau!


----------



## Janette (18 Nov. 2010)

da hat der prinz schon nen guten Geschmack, oder?
Danke.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (18 Nov. 2010)

Janette schrieb:


> da hat der prinz schon nen guten Geschmack, oder?
> Danke.



Ja, aber sie nicht


----------



## lickslacker (18 Nov. 2010)

danke für die kate!


----------



## Mandalorianer (18 Nov. 2010)

*sehr nice  Thanks*


----------



## supernille (18 Nov. 2010)

wow, da hat der Wiliam ein gutes Händchen bewiese:thumbup:


----------



## Soloro (18 Nov. 2010)

Um Längen besser,wie die sonst üblichen,adeligen "Pferdeköpfe".

Vielen Dank!


----------



## casi29 (18 Nov. 2010)

sexy frau, danke für die bilder


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2010)

geiler Body


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (19 Nov. 2010)

:thx: kann man schon ein bisschen neidisch werden
auf unseren William


----------



## Franky70 (28 Apr. 2011)

Ich wäre sehr gerne ihr Untertan. 
Danke.


----------



## hansi667 (29 Apr. 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Leona (29 Apr. 2011)

nicht schelcht,l, sowas würd ich auch heiraten


----------



## posemuckel (29 Apr. 2011)

Tolle Bikini-Figur.


----------



## neman64 (29 Apr. 2011)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder, aber das letzte ist das Beste. Nippelig.


----------



## panther73 (21 Juni 2012)

Hammer Body :thumbup:


----------



## werweissus (25 Juni 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## fredyy (1 Okt. 2012)

Superfit, die Gute


----------



## b6c2012 (1 Okt. 2012)

thanks for these pics...


----------



## master1980 (1 Okt. 2012)

Klasse Frau


----------



## waldmann44 (1 Okt. 2012)

Nicht schlecht.


----------



## kruemel159 (2 Okt. 2012)

super schön


----------



## Lexar (3 Okt. 2012)

Das Beste was der Adel zu bieten hat.


----------



## johaenes (3 Okt. 2012)

danke, ist schön


----------



## la-vida-loca (3 Okt. 2012)

Immer wieder schön, solche Bilder


----------



## Huub81 (3 Okt. 2012)

Einfach nur eine Schöne Frau !!!


----------



## dieter99 (7 Okt. 2012)

Wow sieht die im Bikini klasse aus.


----------



## erm (7 Okt. 2012)

wow :thx::thumbup:


----------



## netfire22 (21 Okt. 2012)

danke für die kate


----------



## thom86 (24 Okt. 2012)

na das ist doch mal fein


----------



## Yakumo35 (24 Okt. 2012)

Huuuuu - who the f... is Pippa????


----------



## Silez (24 Okt. 2012)

danke super pics!


----------



## Croocker (24 Okt. 2012)

klasse bilder, danke


----------



## kienzer (6 Apr. 2013)

Yakumo35 schrieb:


> Huuuuu - who the f... is Pippa????



also ich würde auch sagen, dass das pippa ist


----------



## Sandmann88 (7 Apr. 2013)

Das ist doch mal eine Prinzessin


----------



## simon1 (17 Feb. 2014)

Hot Hot Hot Hot Hot!


----------



## blackmoon00 (17 Feb. 2014)

Schade, dass der Fotograf das falsche Tele verwendet hat  kleiner Spaß. Vielen Dank für die Bilder


----------

